# Freelance Sperm Donor?



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Just read this....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2019568/Sperm-donor-whos-sired-16-offspring--altruistic-Or-deeply-distasteful.html

OMG...really?

/links


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol Em , he must be off his head . Nice for the people he helps but can just picture hundreds of children turning up when their 18 demanding money from him lol x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Or all getting together, not realising, and producing children with 6 fingers on each hand and tails!


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

God didn't think off that !!!! What a scary thought xxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

lol   I hadn't thought of that but you do see these programmes on tv and read in papers where two people have fallen in love and then found out they were related somehow, scary xxx


----------



## wrighty2 (May 24, 2011)

Nice but scary at the same time!!


----------



## LeighMC (Aug 16, 2011)

That's why there are laws! I know that in South Africa a man is not allowed to donate sperm more than a few times, to avoid just those brother/sister disasters from taking place! 
I'm sure that's the law in other countries too? Surely it must be!


----------

